# Mẫu gỗ công nghiệp màu ceramic 2021 An Cường



## linlinhin (24/11/20)

Chuyện là em thấy dạo này đang hot mẫu gỗ công nghiệp màu ceramic, em mới nhận nhà nên muốn xin ý kiến các bác ở đây làm nội thất màu này có hợp xu hướng năm 2021 không ạ?


----------



## chuthuynha (6/12/20)

Cũng cuối năm rồi nên giờ bác nên cập nhật mấy màu hot cho 2021 sắp tới là vừa. Tôi cũng có thấy An Cường mới giới thiệu bộ sưu tập màu xu hướng cho năm sau rồi đấy, bác tham khảo xem sao.


----------



## thanthuyhanh (6/12/20)

Gỗ nội thất màu ceramic trong bộ sưu tập decor trends 2021 của An Cường mới ra mắt luôn đấy chú. Trong bộ sưu tập này toàn màu hot cho năm sau nên cứ yên tâm mà triển đi.


----------



## Xuanhong05 (6/12/20)

Mấy gam màu độc lạ như ceramic dự là gây bão cho ngành nội thất năm 2021 luôn chứ chả đùa. Tìm màu trendy thì cứ tham khảo các bộ sưu tập của An Cường vừa nhanh vừa chất.


----------



## huutrung (11/12/20)

Em cũng đang nhắm dùng gỗ công nghiệp màu ceramic để làm cánh tủ nè, thấy mấy mẫu nội thất người ta dùng màu này đẹp, độc nhìn thu hút lắm. Năm sau là năm dành cho những màu phá cách nên anh cứ thử màu này đi.


----------



## hoahonggai (11/12/20)

Haha, vào nhóm nội thất với gỗ là thấy fan An Cường khắp mọi mặt trận nhỉ. Đúng là thương hiệu vạn người mê có khác.


----------



## linlinhin (11/12/20)

Đúng là vào đúng nơi để hỏi, các bác trả lời nhiệt tình quá, em cũng quên mất là An Cường mới ra bộ sưu tập mới. Nhờ các bác nhắc nên giờ em tham khảo luôn đây kkk.


----------

